# CAO Flavours Bella Vanilla Petit Corona Cigar Review - Disappointing



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Easy to light and maintains a steady, even burn without any work. Draw is medium. Started off pretty spicy but the spice fades slightly as the sm...

Read the full review here: CAO Flavours Bella Vanilla Petit Corona Cigar Review - Disappointing


----------

